# Tampa, FL



## bossdog004 (Dec 29, 2008)

Getting back into mantids and wondering if there is anyone in Tampa?!


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not in Tampa, Bossdog (Illinois is home for me)... but welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2008)

HEY bOSSdOG! WELCOMe to the forum for OHIO, nice Dane!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## shorty (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Dinora (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome!

I'm from Houston, but I do have relatives in Naples, FL. You guys have wonderful weather!

-Dinora


----------

